# A few macros from the backyard



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2018)

Been practising a different technique to take my macro shots.

1. Housefly  60mm + Raynox DCR250



House Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



House Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.  For 1/2 hour I watched this guy fly around a plant snapping up three flies for lunch.    When he landed with one fly I was able to get this shot.



Bald-faced hornet with fly lunch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. B&W conversion of spider I posted earlier.  I think I like the colour better.



Cross -Orb-weaver - B&amp;W by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice batch Brent! Really nice detail.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2018)

Great detail, well done...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2018)

Whatever your new technique is, it works!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 2, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Nice batch Brent! Really nice detail.





Jeff15 said:


> Great detail, well done...





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Whatever your new technique is, it works!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set.



Thanks guys!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 2, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent!



Thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 3, 2018)

Great set! I think I met a relative of the spider in the last shot this morning while out walking Sadie. Wasn't paying attention and walked right into his web. This one had to be gigantic based on the amount of jumping around and flailing of arms by yours truly.


----------



## RandyA (Sep 3, 2018)

All are excellent shots. I really like the B&W #4, it's priceless in my eyes!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 3, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.





smoke665 said:


> Great set! I think I met a relative of the spider in the last shot this morning while out walking Sadie. Wasn't paying attention and walked right into his web. This one had to be gigantic based on the amount of jumping around and flailing of arms by yours truly.





RandyA said:


> All are excellent shots. I really like the B&W #4, it's priceless in my eyes!



Thank you!


----------

